# The "This or That" Game...



## Skye (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm surprised you guys donâ€™t have any of these threads on here. I've been on a lot of forums, non-woodworking, and it's always fun. Anyhow, all you do is list two things. Someone picks their favorite, and then lists a pair of their own for the next person, on and on. It's not rocket science, but a fun thread none the less. Here we go:

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## ryannmphs (Jan 4, 2006)

"Diet" Coke

home cooked meal or Eat out?


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 4, 2006)

Home cooked (with a Dr. Pepper[])

Chocolate or vanilla


----------



## JimGo (Jan 4, 2006)

Dang it Ryan!  That's a toughie.  My wife and I are both good cooks, but there's nothing like the simplicity of going out to eat after a long day at the office, so I'll have to go with going out to eat.

A day at the beach or a day skiing?


----------



## gerryr (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks Jim, I'll take a day skiing.  And I'll take chololate, dark thank you.

Fly fishing or bait slinging?


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Jan 4, 2006)

Bait slinging - but only if I catch something.

Movies or Videos?


----------



## angboy (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Thanks Jim, I'll take a day skiing.  And I'll take chololate, dark thank you.
> 
> Fly fishing or bait slinging?



Eeewww, yuck!!![xx(] I don't even know what bait slinging is, but it just sounds gross! So I'd have to choose neither, and go up and have some vanilla something or other, in between skiing! []

Morning or evening?


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Jan 4, 2006)

evening.

Summer or Winter


----------



## Skye (Jan 4, 2006)

Summer, no garage!

Imports or domestics? (automobiles)


----------



## Teniko (Jan 4, 2006)

domestics, I am a teamster.

fountain pen or rollerball?


----------



## coach (Jan 4, 2006)

fountain pen

Longhorns or Trojans![8D]


----------



## Skye (Jan 4, 2006)

Trojans, just because they share a name with condoms. I dont watch sports, []

Hotdogs or hamburgers?


----------



## nilsatcraft (Jan 4, 2006)

Hamburgers.

Platinum or Black Titanium?


----------



## ryannmphs (Jan 4, 2006)

Black Titanium.

Board Game or Card Game


----------



## rtjw (Jan 4, 2006)

Board Game - Monopoly


Truck or Car


----------



## Skye (Jan 4, 2006)

Volvos.

Lowes or Home Depot?


----------



## MDWine (Jan 4, 2006)

Home Depot, it's closer;


Bass or Trout [}]


----------



## Skye (Jan 4, 2006)

Bass, it's closer []

Crankbait or plastic worms?


----------



## ryannmphs (Jan 4, 2006)

Crankbait.


Linux or other OS []


----------



## LanceD (Jan 4, 2006)

Lowes

jigsaw or bandsaw


----------



## Hastur (Jan 4, 2006)

Bandsaw

Tape or CD's


----------



## JimGo (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryannmphs_
> Linux or other OS []


Linux when I have the time, Windows otherwise!

Amboyna Burl or homebrew resin?


----------



## Bob A (Jan 4, 2006)

CD's in an amboyna burl jewel case.

Mexican or Italian food?


----------



## Draken (Jan 4, 2006)

Mexican

Blond or brunette?


----------



## DWK5150 (Jan 4, 2006)

burnette


Dale Earnhardt Jr.or Tony Stewart?


----------



## melogic (Jan 4, 2006)

Tony Stewart.


Ford or Chevrolet?


----------



## guts (Jan 4, 2006)

chevy,8 track or lp's,lets see how old you are.


----------



## Czarcastic (Jan 4, 2006)

LP's... still play 'em.

Cream and Sugar, or Black?


----------



## TheHeretic (Jan 4, 2006)

I do like the LP's.   Just getting a good record player is pretty much hard to do now.   

rent or own?  (your home)



Dean
Columbus OH


----------



## JimGo (Jan 4, 2006)

Own.

Lease or purchase (car)?


----------



## Skye (Jan 4, 2006)

Own. (Purchase, one payments, 2 straight own... they were $800 total)

350ci or 351ci?  (Chevy or ford)


----------



## jbburri (Jan 4, 2006)

350ci chevy with 4 bolt mains a set of 2.02 heads and a 750 edelbrock carb.

smoked or grilled ?


----------



## Skye (Jan 4, 2006)

Smoked.

Cheddar or American?


----------



## johnson (Jan 5, 2006)

cheddar

Jack Daniels or Jim Beam?


----------



## angboy (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnson_
> <br />cheddar
> 
> Jack Daniels or Jim Beam?



Is both an option?? 

Up or down? [)]


----------



## Dario (Jan 5, 2006)

Can I choose up and down?  Well Up if only one is allowed.

Hot or cold?


----------



## ldimick (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Can I choose up and down?  Well Up if only one is allowed.
> 
> Hot or cold?



Cold. You can always add clothes but only so many you can take off.

E-books or paperback?


----------



## TexasJohn (Jan 5, 2006)

Innovate.  Texas John

Horns ot the other team [][][^]


----------



## Skye (Jan 5, 2006)

Wasnt that covered on page 1?

NIV or KJV


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Jan 5, 2006)

NIV

Acrylic or wood?  I'm surprised no one put this yet.


----------



## Dario (Jan 5, 2006)

Charles,

I almost asked that (synthetic or natural pen materials)  but decided not to.  I go for natural but might try synthetics soon.  I am not choosing no because I already had my turn...just piping in []


----------



## Skye (Jan 5, 2006)

^You forgot to ask a question.

Chicken or beef?


----------



## HuskyDriver (Jan 5, 2006)

Chicken

Chuck or faceplate


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Jan 5, 2006)

Chuck! 



Day or night?


----------



## angboy (Jan 5, 2006)

I may regret asking this, b/c it might show some major knowledge deficit, but what are NIV and KJV?

Dario- nicely subtle... and hot for me?


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />I may regret asking this, b/c it might show some major knowledge deficit, but what are NIV and KJV?
> 
> Dario- nicely subtle... and hot for me?


If refering to versions of the Bible, NIV- New International Version.
KJV-King James Version.


----------



## Skye (Jan 5, 2006)

Day. It was  night before I got married... lol [B)] 

Flying or Driving?


----------



## woodwish (Jan 5, 2006)

Driving, although the trooper did claim I was flying on the interstate [}]

Glass is half full or half empty?


----------



## Skye (Jan 5, 2006)

If Guinness is the content, half empty. []

Baseball or football?


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Jan 5, 2006)

football  - since the baseball strike(s)

College or pro?


----------



## Skye (Jan 5, 2006)

Pro. 

Beach or mountains?


----------



## Darley (Jan 5, 2006)

Beach, nice and sunny here[]

Pipe or Lucite?


----------



## Skye (Jan 6, 2006)

Not real sure, never turned either, but Lucite is killer stuff.

KFC or Bojangles?


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Jan 6, 2006)

KFC

Gas or Diesel?


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Jan 6, 2006)

Diesel - as soon as I get a new car.

Just for the record BOJANGLES

Car, Truck, or SUV  (I hope 3 is an okay "or")


----------



## Skye (Jan 6, 2006)

Lol, we've done a car/truck already.

I'll say car, love my old Volvos.

Mexican food or Chinese food?


----------



## DWK5150 (Jan 6, 2006)

mexican

tall or short?


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Jan 6, 2006)

Tall

sorry about the re-ask.

blonde or brunette


----------



## Skye (Jan 6, 2006)

Ah no prob man, happens a lot in these threads!

I gotta say blond, even though it clichÃ©

Mt Dew or Sprite (as if there's a question)


----------



## DWK5150 (Jan 6, 2006)

Mt dew

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Skye (Jan 6, 2006)

Coke FTW (For The Win)

Billiards or Darts?


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Jan 6, 2006)

Billiards

play golf or watch golf?


----------



## Skye (Jan 6, 2006)

If there's beer involved, watch. []

Rock music or country mewzik?


----------



## guts (Jan 6, 2006)

both as long as they were done before 1970.                                                                           if you could would you go back in time or stay where you are?


----------



## Skye (Jan 6, 2006)

Stay, definatly.

American motorcyles or Metric motorcycles. (anything)


----------



## Bob A (Jan 6, 2006)

No brainer, American!

Fly or drive.


----------



## woodman928 (Jan 7, 2006)

Fly


Piper or Cessna


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Jan 7, 2006)

Never flown in either one but PIPER

Glasses or Contacts


----------



## Skye (Jan 7, 2006)

Contacts, but I'm too lazy.

Cigars or pipes (tobacco, not pen talk)


----------



## dpstudios (Jan 7, 2006)

Nothing like a good cigar.

North or South


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Jan 8, 2006)

North

Hellman's or Miracle Whip?


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 8, 2006)

Miracle Whip

COSTCO or Sams Club ?


----------



## Skye (Jan 8, 2006)

Costco.

Chocolate or vanilla (anything)


----------



## Murphy (Jan 8, 2006)

Chocolate []

Good or bad? []  [}]


----------



## angboy (Jan 8, 2006)

Bad!!! [}][}]

A or D? []


----------



## arjudy (Jan 8, 2006)

A

Garner or Affleck


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 8, 2006)

Dumb or Dumber? []


----------



## Texas Taco (Jan 9, 2006)

Dumb





Hare and Hound or Hare Scramble..........

Ok so I'm not playing very fair  [}]


----------



## Hastur (Jan 9, 2006)

Hare and Hound

Digital or Analog


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Jan 9, 2006)

Digital

Titanium or Tungsten?


----------



## Skye (Jan 10, 2006)

Titanium.

Carolina Panthers or Chicago Bears?


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Jan 11, 2006)

Da Bears.

Poker or Blackjack?


----------



## TheHeretic (Jan 11, 2006)

BlackJack all the way!


is your car domestic or foreign?



Dean
Columbus OH


----------



## Skye (Jan 11, 2006)

Foreign. Volvo for Life! Sweedish Steel!

Gas or diesel?


----------



## ccarse (Jan 11, 2006)

Diesel, VW TDI ftw. 

Would you rather..
Surf the web or watch TV?


----------



## Skye (Jan 11, 2006)

Web. Dont know why, I just go the same places over and over...

"LOST" or "Invasion"


----------



## HuskyDriver (Jan 11, 2006)

Lost

Beer or Liquor


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Jan 11, 2006)

liquor before beer, you're in the clear - beer before liquor, never sicker.

Apples or grapes.


----------



## Spike (Jan 11, 2006)

Apples with PB.

2x4 wheel drive or 4x4 wheel drive


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Jan 11, 2006)

4wd - or AWD sports cars

Foreign or domestic - SPORTS cars (I know we did foreign or domestic before)


----------



## dpstudios (Jan 11, 2006)

Domestic Gimme a 'vette anyday. No! I really mean it...gimme a 'vette[8D]

Foreign or Domestic-Beer that is.


----------



## Skye (Jan 11, 2006)

Forigen. Guinness for the win!

Lager or Stout?


----------



## HuskyDriver (Jan 12, 2006)

lager

Baseball or football


----------



## tinker (Jan 12, 2006)

baseball

pilot or passenger


----------

